# New .40 Shield



## norsmis (Dec 24, 2012)

Just picked this bad little dude up the other day. No range time yet. 









My full size M&P 9 with the little brother Shield .40.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Good luck with it. It's a great pistol and .40 S&W ammo is readily available, at least here in NY.


----------



## RustyNut (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice looking pistols. And what a sweet baby brother (or is it a sister?)


----------

